# An Post Money Postal Order



## zanub (24 Feb 2013)

Afternoon all, I'm selling my car and the buyer has said he can pay with a postal money order. I've told him I'd want to get the serial number from him first and check with An Post it's legit, similar to what you'd do with a bank draft, can I do the same with a postal order???? 

Second qs I have - can I cash the PO as the post office or do I have to lodge it directly to my bank account at the bank??

btw, he said he can pay half postal order & half cash but worried about dodgy notes but he seems very genuine, I met him at his place of work and he told me I could check his credentials thru a particular company he dealt with. 

thanking you!
C


----------



## amtc (24 Feb 2013)

you can cash either way. State backed. No way of cancelling from buyer. I'd say go for it


----------



## TheShark (24 Feb 2013)

Why not just get him to transfer the funds into your account ?


----------



## zanub (24 Feb 2013)

TheShark said:


> Why not just get him to transfer the funds into your account ?



He suggested that but different bank to me so, afaik, the transfer could take time.. I spoke to him & we've agreed on a postal order & I'm meeting him at the bank so I'll lodge it there & then - just to be on the safe side.


----------



## pudds (24 Feb 2013)

zanub said:


> He suggested that but different bank to me so, afaik, the transfer could take time.. I spoke to him & we've agreed on a postal order & I'm meeting him at the bank so I'll lodge it there & then - just to be on the safe side.




All he needs is the name of your bank, and sort code, your a/c name and number.

Transfers if made before 10am should arrive the next day, under the new regulations that came out recently


----------



## Time (24 Feb 2013)

3.30pm is the cut off for next day transfers.


----------



## Sandals (25 Feb 2013)

I know I took a postal order before and never again...firstly they put my county into the place where it says "what Post Office" meaning i had to go into the city PO to cash it...then serial number missing on the bottom and so PO couldn't cash it on the day as scanner couldnt read it....had to come back three days later after they checked it out....


----------



## oldtimer (25 Feb 2013)

what amount are you talking about Postal money orders are usually for small to medium amounts and as far as I know there is a limit on the amount one can purchase a postal money order. Cannot understand why one is used for this purpose. A bank draft or credit union draft is much cheaper to purchase also.


----------

